# Colored black & white paper??



## SmilingZil (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking for information on colored black and white paper to print on in the dark room. Some old paper was found at my school, but it wasn't in my class, so I didn't get a chance to use it! The paper was already colored red (and another paper was colored yellow). It was a matte paper. Does anyone know if they still make this type of paper??

Thanks


----------



## Steph (Sep 6, 2008)

I have never seen such papers. Have you tried a search at www.freestylephoto.biz?


----------



## ann (Sep 6, 2008)

it is no longer made,

perhaps on ebay you could find some. look for lumious papers. they made a trial pack at one time that include red, blue, ivory a metalic surface and linen. the linen when wet was just like wet material would be and had to be hung like wash.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 6, 2008)

There used to be Kentmere's _Kentint_. I don't know if that was the same paper as the Luminos range that ann mentioned.

Apart from the metallic papers, I was never really sure what advantage the plain coloured papers had over simply washing the print in diluted photo dye - which gives you a wider range of options. That's what I used to do when I wanted a tinted base. No doubt you could use other dyes.

You can also alter the image colour ("toning") rather than the base colour - this is usually done as a post-development process though it can be done during the main development stage.

There are many alternatives if you wish to change the image colour. Rockland _Polytoner_ (aka _Selectachrome_) is one of the most versatile ones. It creates a final dye image in a similar way to colour paper.

Good luck,
Helen


----------

